# Off-road capable bike trailer for one kid?



## Scott27 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi all,

Does anyone have recommendations or personal experience with any bike trailers suitable for using on fire roads or similar surfaces? Maybe a few ruts/roots here and there but obviously nothing very technical. I have a 6 year old daughter who would like to come along on some easy rides, but so far I'm not sure what would provide a comfortable "off-road" ride for her.

Was thinking of something like this:

Thule Chariot CX 2 - Thule

This is about the top end of what I'd want to spend, even $1,200 is a bit much for a bike trailer...


----------



## 5Styles (Nov 3, 2015)

Checkout the Weehoo I-go pedal trailer. We have 2 that my wife and I have pulled our kids around on since they were 3 yrs old. Best part is they can actually contribute. I ordered mine back when they were just getting started but now some local shops carry them and they are available at REI.


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

For a 6yo I'd consider a Adams Trail-A-Bike or the pedal trailer above ^^^ rather than a conventional trailer.


----------



## hobiesmith (Mar 1, 2008)

i been down this road. i bought the chariot because it has suspension. it might as well be a scam. that suspension is about as crappy as you can possibly design. 

so what i did and what others have done is, to get a trailer, lace the wheels up to 26" or 29" hoops and put some 2.4's on them and then you can run them about 10psi. that will smooth out the ride most effectively. i would do this to any bob trailer or any trailer that can clear the bigger wheels. this works at smoothing out rough roads way better than the so called suspension on the chariot.

i didnt even need it for off road. i just found that the streets around here are bumpy enough when a small kid is in a rigid trailer with 20" wheels.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*the Wee hoo I go is very capable at most everything I would throw at it with in reason







*


----------



## Scott27 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ah, I like the Weehoo, I'll take a look at that. Thanks for all of the replies!


----------



## Jared Blankenship (Feb 4, 2016)

I bought a Weehoo when my son was about 3.5. They are heavy and I never got much help out of him. But I liked it because it has a low center of gravity and he sat down in it, so he was more secure. I then bought a used 6 speed Trek Mountain Train when he turned 4 and I felt that he could hold on and reach the bars and pedals comfortably. It is a little lighter, easier to pull, and he's able to pedal more. I chose a 6 speed just to teach him a little about shifting and gear selection. But this style of trailer, along with the Adams, is top-heavy and they jerk me around quite a bit. I'll sell the Weehoo, but you're probably not close enough.


----------



## cadmus (Apr 26, 2015)

*At what ages did your kids use each of these designs?*



Rakuman said:


> *the Wee hoo I go is very capable at most everything I would throw at it with in reason
> *





Jared Blankenship said:


> I bought a Weehoo when my son was about 3.5. They are heavy...But I liked it because it has a low center of gravity...then bought a used 6 speed Trek Mountain Train when he turned 4...easier to pull....





5Styles said:


> ...Weehoo I-go pedal trailer. We have 2 ...





jonz said:


> For a 6yo I'd consider a Adams Trail-A-Bike


These and the other posts were helpful folks, thanks. 
How long did each of your kids use the WeeHoo or the upright (adams style)? Mine is on 16" wheels for only short and flat trips. I have never spent more than $399 on a grownup bike (even my full susp) so $399 for a weehoo is killing me unless you find your kids used it for many years. Also, the weehoo looks so long and low clearance, is that really better for off road than a normal upright closer to the parent? It might let them sleep.

Thanks for the help.

(P.S. OP, what did you buy?)


----------



## cadmus (Apr 26, 2015)

I should add that my son is 4.5 yoa. He is on a 16" wheel bike with little to no stamina. No off road. Picked up stryder and 12" pedal at early ages, so i have high hope. I do feel he has the skill to hang on to an upright, but for how long of a trip.... i do not know.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Have only gone across grassy / smooth dirt on our trailer (an Instep Rocket II), but I did find that going to wider tires made a huge difference in both cutting down rolling resistance and improving comfort for the kids.

With 20" wheels we were able to go with a cheap pair of 2.4" low pressure BMX tires:
https://www.albes.com/mission-tracker-tire/


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Bumping this thread as I'm in the market for a single kid trailer. Looking hard at the Burley Minnow. I basically want something I can use on bike paths and dirt roads that my almost 3 year old can relax in. Most lesser priced ones only have a 40 lb weight limit. The Burley is 100 lb so it can haul my kiddo for a few more years. 

He rides his push bike but gets tired after a bit. The Minnow can then hold him and his little push bike for easy transport. Also, the Burley has optional 20 x 3.0 fat tires for winter. 

The Burley is a decent amount of cash. Any other ideas for an enclosed, durable trailer?


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

VTSession said:


> Bumping this thread as I'm in the market for a single kid trailer. Looking hard at the Burley Minnow. I basically want something I can use on bike paths and dirt roads that my almost 3 year old can relax in. Most lesser priced ones only have a 40 lb weight limit. The Burley is 100 lb so it can haul my kiddo for a few more years.
> 
> He rides his push bike but gets tired after a bit. The Minnow can then hold him and his little push bike for easy transport. Also, the Burley has optional 20 x 3.0 fat tires for winter.
> 
> The Burley is a decent amount of cash. Any other ideas for an enclosed, durable trailer?


Unless there's another upgrade out there for the Burley, I think it's only 16x3.0 that's offered -- which might not be all that much more tire volume than the much cheaper upgrade of putting a wider tire on a 20" rim:
https://burley.com/product/16-wheel-kit/

If you're sticking to paved paths and dirt roads that are wide enough, 2 child carriers will hold more weight and can be found pretty cheap used. Most have pretty large clearance around the wheels, so you'd be able to upgrade tires to something wider.

If you're concerned about weight distribution being even with a double trailer, some models do have a buckle in the middle so that you can put one kid in the center.

If you're looking for width to float over snow, Kenda has a 20x2.6" with a pretty aggressive tread that might fit:
https://www.modernbike.com/kenda-slant-6-sport-tire-20-x-2.6-wire-bead-black

Alternately, there's the DIY route using some 2x4's and skis from a thrift store:
OutsideMom.com | DIY: Convert your bike trailer into a ski trailer

For grass and dirt, though, the slicker tread of the BMX tires we use seems to work fine -- the tires on the bike doing the towing seem to make more of a difference.

Here's what we're riding:


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

*I just added Schwalbe Super Moto X Tire 20" x 2.4 BMX tires to my Thule Thule Chariot*

I just added Schwalbe Super Moto X Tire 20" x 2.4 BMX tires to my Thule Thule Chariot Cross trailer. Rolls great and handles the bumps well.


----------

